# Jamaicans in Bristol



## kalidarkone (Feb 15, 2010)

Although I am originaly from London and had no family links that I knew have I managed to find some!

Most Jamaicans' in Bristol are from the Clarendon parish in the county Middlesex, this is where my ma is from. My Grandfather was a chemist in the town of Frankfield (the only one around for miles) and a constable (explains his instigation of the burning of the ganja fields) as a result ol Doc Foster was known by a lot of people.

Recently whilst on placement at St Michaels hospital Bristol I met a middle aged Jamaican lady who is a porter and cleaner-we clicked and a few weeks ago we discovered that we are distantly related!!!!

She grew up in Clarendon, just up the road from Frankfield and she remembers my grandfather as he was her mothers chemist.

She spoke to her mother who is 91 and lives in Canada who gave her some information-turns out my great uncle Stanley was married to one of her relations.

Anyhow we swapped numbers and are going to meet up at the coach and horses on Stapleton road (her local) to work out the family tree!!
Its not too far form where I live either.

Its a small world sometimes!!


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 15, 2010)

kalidarkone said:


> Its a small world sometimes!!


Yes, very small.  So don't clutter it with apostrophes.

<runs>


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 15, 2010)

kalidarkone said:


> Although I am originaly from London and had no family links that I knew have I managed to find some!
> 
> Most Jamaicans' in Bristol are from the Clarendon parish in the county Middlesex, this is where my ma is from. My Grandfather was a chemist in the town of Frankfield (the only one around for miles) and a constable (explains his instigation of the burning of the ganja fields) as a result ol Doc Foster was known by a lot of people.
> 
> ...



Excellent


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 15, 2010)

It's a really nice pub now btw


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 15, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Yes, very small.  So don't clutter it with apostrophes.
> 
> <runs>



 Yeah my grammar and spelling is shit-I struggle somewhat in the written word


----------



## Jenerys (Feb 15, 2010)

How cool


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 15, 2010)

kalidarkone said:


> Yeah my grammar and spelling is shit-I struggle somewhat in the written word


Don't worry about me, I struggle somewhat with manners.

It's a cool story, though.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 15, 2010)

Western star domino club


----------



## BlackArab (Feb 15, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Western star domino club



ah, memories... do you remember the fly-on-the-wall documentary about this place when a camera crew followed them to an away match? I'd love to track it down.


----------



## BlackArab (Feb 15, 2010)

kalidarkone said:


> Although I am originaly from London and had no family links that I knew have I managed to find some!
> 
> Most Jamaicans' in Bristol are from the Clarendon parish in the county Middlesex, this is where my ma is from. My Grandfather was a chemist in the town of Frankfield (the only one around for miles) and a constable (explains his instigation of the burning of the ganja fields) as a result ol Doc Foster was known by a lot of people.
> 
> ...



Oh lordy, the old family trees eh. My cousins in the States are big on this and have now established a family website tracing branches in JA, Canada, the US, Cuba and the UK. I'm hoping to do a big roadtrip one day travelling down the East Coast from Toronto to Florida stopping off and seeing as many of them as possible.


----------



## BlackArab (Feb 15, 2010)

Here's an interesting read about Jamaicans in Bristol (the early years): http://www.englandspastforeveryone...._the_Buses?Session/@id=D_QqzXxiqsyFFdCygvwFHs


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 15, 2010)

Cheers

I just friend requested my cousins on FB-they are Jamaican but in the US.


----------



## Geri (Feb 15, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> It's a really nice pub now btw



Coach & Horses, not The Coach House.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 15, 2010)

I know a lovely old lady from Clarendon. Her parents had a cane-crushing station...she's here in Brixton.


----------



## Skin (Feb 15, 2010)

Fascinating. I love family histories.
I have known a bloke for years in one of the pubs I frequent. I learned his surname last week and now realise that we both descend from a couple from kelston area near Bath born abt 1710! So we are distant cousins.


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 15, 2010)




----------



## moon (Feb 15, 2010)

My great unkle Ben lived in Clarendon too...ask if they knew him...he was born in Skibo, Portland and has a sister on the border of St Mary and Dover.


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 15, 2010)

moon said:


> My great unkle Ben lived in Clarendon too...ask if they knew him...he was born in Skibo, Portland and has a sister on the border of St Mary and Dover.



I will ask....where abouts in Clarendon? Ben what? I might need a bit more info to go on


----------



## moon (Feb 15, 2010)

Ben Kelly


----------



## moon (Feb 15, 2010)

This thread is making me want to go back to Jamaica..


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 15, 2010)

Geri said:


> Coach & Horses, not The Coach House.



bah!


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 15, 2010)

BlackArab said:


> ah, memories... do you remember the fly-on-the-wall documentary about this place when a camera crew followed them to an away match? I'd love to track it down.



Never seen it - would love to.


----------



## Spion (Feb 16, 2010)

I remember yonks ago spending a couple of days in Montpellier and going to a local pub that seemed to amount to a room with booze with really old Jamaican fellahs putting records on a record player


----------



## Structaural (Feb 16, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Don't worry about me, I struggle somewhat with manners.



And telling the difference between apostrophes and exclamation points.


----------



## BlackArab (Feb 16, 2010)

Spion said:


> I remember yonks ago spending a couple of days in Montpellier and going to a local pub that seemed to amount to a room with booze with really old Jamaican fellahs putting records on a record player



sounds like The Beaufort on York Road


----------



## BlackArab (Feb 16, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Never seen it - would love to.



http://ftvdb.bfi.org.uk/sift/title/394132

found this but doesn't look like its available, I can't access youtube on the work pc so you might want to give that a try.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 16, 2010)

Structaural said:


> And telling the difference between apostrophes and exclamation points.


. No, I was referring to an apostrophe that was in the thread title and isn't now.


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 24, 2010)

Geri said:


> Coach & Horses, not The Coach House.



Actually it is the Coach and Horses-I had al look the other day




^ DOH I MEAN Coach house-bollocks *at self*


----------



## Sunspots (Feb 24, 2010)

kalidarkone said:


> Actually it is the Coach and Horses-I had al look the other day



Whereabouts on Stapleton Road is The Coach & Horses?


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 24, 2010)

Sunspots said:


> Whereabouts on Stapleton Road is The Coach & Horses?



Apparently right down near Easton lesuire centre and I think it is being knocked down.


----------



## Geri (Feb 24, 2010)

Yeah, it's all boarded up. Loads of them are down that way.


----------



## Sunspots (Feb 24, 2010)

Geri said:


> Yeah, it's all boarded up. Loads of them are down that way.



Yeah, the Queen Vic up there was in the news this week; apparently it's been taken over by a homeless charity.



kalidarkone said:


> Apparently right down near Easton lesuire centre and I think it is being knocked down.



That Coach & Horses has been shut for a year or two now, I think?  That's why I wasn't sure which pub you meant!

ie:



kalidarkone said:


> ...going to meet up at the coach and horses on Stapleton road (her local)...



If it _is_ the boarded-up one, good luck with getting in there...


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 25, 2010)

Sunspots said:


> Yeah, the Queen Vic up there was in the news this week; apparently it's been taken over by a homeless charity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah clearly I made a mistake of the name of the pub and the I have been talking about is in fact the Coach House-across from stapelton road station, by the path that leads to what used to be the old fox. (I think that is cyrstal clear now!)


----------



## Geri (Feb 25, 2010)

Well, it's OK in there now apparently - not as dodge as it used to be. I've even spotted Socialist Party members drinking in there.


----------

